# Strawberry Yesterday



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I fished Strawberry yesterday for a few hours and came up with one fish that went 21". It seemed pretty slow for me and the others that I talked to. I was using The Amazing Swimming Jig Fly.








[/img]

He looked pretty beat up and wasnt a very good fighter but was still fun to catch. :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

AAhhh yea, the jig fly strikes again :lol: . I have had some awesome luck on my jig fly's lately. Nice fish there!!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

can you buy them at sportsmans?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you were able to catch something. The dorsal _does_ look pretty hashed.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey bucksandduck, did you happen to try what I had mentioned? I saw your truck up there by the marina but didn't see you anywhere then I saw you leaving. I saw some other people fishing the shore that were driving a car and some other people west of the boat launch, that wasn't you was it? Nice fish though, sorry it was slow for you. I've been working on my post for the last hour or so and am almost ready to post. Maybe I'll catch you next time.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I was just west of the boat ramp with my little son. Ya I tried what you mentioned. The lure that I was using resembles what you mentioned.


----------

